# Turkey CC hits



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

This could be jumping the gun a little, but when do we expect cards to be hit?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have no idea but I'd suspect it would be no later than next Wednesday the 10th....


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Last year they hit Saturday, January 7th. We might know this weekend, if not, my money is on Monday.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

My card was hit this morning


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine as well


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

:hand: oh no, this already. tis the season i guess. just seems like we were just doing this recently.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I got the shaft again


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got a hit this morning


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> I got the shaft again


Me too. Do we have the same mail man?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Me too. Do we have the same mail man?


Possibly, mid height, average build, bleach blonde hair and during the summer she wears shorts????


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Possibly, mid height, average build, bleach blonde hair and during the summer she wears shorts????


Ruby Red Lipstick?

Her name is Russell.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Ruby Red Lipstick?
> 
> Her name is Russell.


Hey look if someone wants to cross dress who am I to get in their way..


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Emails are out. Was hoping for a tag for my boys, but we all struck out this year.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

General for us as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep me too...dear idiot, thank you for your $10 donations for each person...you lose again.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

3rd time the charm


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

No LE Birds for me this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> 3rd time the charm


Pics or it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I won !!!!!
It's a miracle ......

I have to find a new spot to hunt is my problem. 
They trapped all the birds out of my honey hole. 
Will have to go back to the old honey hole.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I got hit this morning. I've only ever hunted the Utah general season. Looking forward to hunting the CWMU I drew.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Got the unsuccessful email... May hunt instead of April for us this year..


----------

